# Roger Waters in Calgary



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, I have Roger Waters tickets for June 23rd in Cagary and was wondering if any Calgarians on the forum could reccomend a good hotel close to the Saddledome that I could book ahead for the night of the concert.

Thanks.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Axestronomer,

Here's a link to some downtown hotels in Calgary. The Saddledome (or Pengrowth Saddledome) is really close to downtown (look at the bottom right-hand side of the map). There's a little map at this link that will show you where the hotels are in relation to the Pengrowth. If you put your cursor over the red flags, it will tell you the name of the hotel. Are you going to be walking from the hotel to the concert?
http://www.downtowncalgaryhotels.com/
WARNING: The Palliser is very very very expensive. That's likely where Roger Waters himself is staying!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wow! have fun, and be sure to post your impressions!

-dh
(HUGE roger waters fan)


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Your most reasonable option is to stay at the Comfort Inn or Travelodge, both on Macleod. 

They're both about a 10 min drive from Saddledome (I think parking is $10), or you can take the LRT to and from the show.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

axestronomer said:


> Hi, I have Roger Waters tickets for June 23rd in Cagary and was wondering if any Calgarians on the forum could reccomend a good hotel close to the Saddledome that I could book ahead for the night of the concert.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


This place is walking distance to the dome. Supposed to be pretty nice, maybe a little pricey.

http://www.hotelarts.ca/contact.php

-Pete


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help everybody. I'm really looking forward to the concert and will be sure to post my review of it. I've seen Pink Floyd twice without Roger Waters. Vancouver in 88 and Edmonton in 94. Now I'll get Roger's take on the songs plus I also like his solo work. 
Center stage, row 8.

Thanks again!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I saw the show here in Toronto last September - great, great night of music.

HOWEVER - in case you've not seen any reviews or commentary, there are times in the show where the dreaded "lip-sync" comes into play with Roger's vocals... (Ahem, Fletcher Memorial Home...) These are above and beyond all of the "ambient" stuff you'd expect like the clocks ticking and everything else from DSOTM.

If you go through the reviews of the 2006 tour here, you'll start to notice a bunch of similar comments...

http://www.brain-damage.co.uk/index.php

For what it's worth, I had no problem with the show at all and would go see him again if I was going to be in town when he returns to Toronto. 

Enjoy those choice seats too. Have a good one.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I saw the show here in Toronto last September - great, great night of music.
> 
> HOWEVER - in case you've not seen any reviews or commentary, there are times in the show where the dreaded "lip-sync" comes into play with Roger's vocals... (Ahem, Fletcher Memorial Home...) These are above and beyond all of the "ambient" stuff you'd expect like the clocks ticking and everything else from DSOTM.
> 
> ...



...in the dvds, it often appears that he is not actually "playing" bass, either.

i understand the logistics. billy joe armstrong does the same thing with green day.

a bit disapointing, although i am a diehard fan of both artists.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...looks like my whole band plus ladies will attend the roger waters event here in toronto!

-dh


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just found out I am going to this concert in Calgary. Can't wait. I hear it's a great show.
Pete


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I want to go the to TO show as well, no tix yet though....any advice? I beleive it is sold out, or nosebleeds only, left

saw him last year, it was fantastic...played all the great old PF stuff ( including dogs, sheep, shine on.....:banana


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just got in from the Calgary show.......FANTASTIC!!!!!!
A must see for those who are into The Floyd.

Pete


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Just got in from the Calgary show.......FANTASTIC!!!!!!
> A must see for those who are into The Floyd.
> 
> Pete



It was a great show! I knew Snowy White and Andy Fairweather Low were going to be good but that guy playing the Tele was even better.

Pete, I actually saw you wandering through the crowd during intermission ( I recognized you from your avatar :smile: ), but didn't have time to break away and say hi. Hope we get to meet up next time you are here. Too bad the amp thing didn't work out.

-Pete


----------

